# iTunes Music Store - Album Art - Security code



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

Alright, so I wanted to use the album art collection feature of iTunes 7. When I select the song I want to collect the album art for, iTunes tells me I have to have an account for the iTunes music store. Fine I say, I bought and downloaded Sheryl Crow's "WildFlower" a couple of months back, so I log in with that account info. iTunes tells me I have never logged in with that info, so it asks for my credit card info. Whatever I say, and proceed to give the credit card number and address. I also input the security code on the back of the credit card in the "security code" section of the web form.

After I do this, I constantly get the following error...

<quote>
Step 2 of 2: Review payment method Information
There were errors or omissions in the information. Please correct the indicated items.
If the billing address is not in Canada, click here ->
Please enter valid Security Code.
</quote>

Alright, so I look at the card, and the security #. Have I filled out the form correctly with the correct credit card number? With the correct Security Code? With the correct address? 

Answer to all of the above is yes. Hmmm.... Am I going insane? Check all info again, especially the security code.

Is the security code on the credit card matching what I typed in the box? Yes, double, triple check!

However, due to this error of mine... (Really Apples servers I'm sure), I can't log into music store to purchase anything, or to get album art.

Anyone else experience this?

Cheers!


----------



## Finkangel (May 7, 2006)

I have tried using the "get Album Artwork" feature and it hasn't worked at all for me.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

To sign into your iTunes account you need your Apple ID (your email address) and your password. If you have purchased a song before, then you obviously have an account. Use that info to sign in.

For what it's worth, I logged in with my US account and I got a lot of album covers I needed. I used my US account because the iTunes store in the States has more songs than the Canadian iTunes store, therefor I'd have a better chance of getting more album covers.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Been working good for me. 

PS.. .Apple is now simply calling it the iTunes Store.


----------



## anachronism (Aug 13, 2006)

I have album art for all my CDs already but I deliberately deleted the artwork from L.A. Woman and did the download album art and it worked fine. I don't even have a credit card set up on my account and didn't have any troubles.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

I have used it and it works great does anyone know a way to do the same with the music on your ipod?


----------



## anachronism (Aug 13, 2006)

When you sync your iPod, it should just put it on there since the tracks would be the same but with new album art. I'm assuming that, I don't have a colour display iPod.


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Been working good for me.
> 
> PS.. .Apple is now simply calling it the iTunes Store.


Should we call it the iThings Store now?


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Yea but ive got music from all diffrent computers.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

Bjornbro said:


> To sign into your iTunes account you need your Apple ID (your email address) and your password. If you have purchased a song before, then you obviously have an account. Use that info to sign in.
> 
> For what it's worth, I logged in with my US account and I got a lot of album covers I needed. I used my US account because the iTunes store in the States has more songs than the Canadian iTunes store, therefor I'd have a better chance of getting more album covers.


Yup, I have ordered before, but when I tried to log on this time, it acted as if I hadn't. (yes I entered the info correctly).

Still not working


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Bill Baroud said:


> Should we call it the iThings Store now?


Quick, trademark it. -- Too late!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sadly, iTunes 7 just obliterated the album art for the 3603 songs in my library. Pfft!

After a restart, I was prompted with the box that asks if I wish to obtain the artwork from Apple. It stopped a few hundred songs in, and hung, so I quit iTunes.

The artwork is no more.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

HowEver said:


> The artwork is no more.


Phew! That was a close one. Good thing you made a backup of your iTunes library before upgrading, otherwise you could have lost everything.

You _did_ backup your iTunes library, didn't you?  Maybe there is a lesson to be learned here by everyone. "Class, what did little Johnny forget to do?"


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, everything is backed up. In two increments. But if I restore my library from a backup, I imagine the same thing would happen if I sought out Apple's album art. So I will not be doing that until this works out.


----------



## anachronism (Aug 13, 2006)

I had album art with all of my tracks and it didn't wipe out mine. I'd be f'ing pissed if it has since I can't get the album art I am using again.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I can't sign up to the store, they SAY they take Paypal, but then ask for a CC, which I do not have, nor want. so I can't even create an account to get the album art. Not that they'd even have half of my albums.

Does Fetch Art not work anymore now?


----------



## anachronism (Aug 13, 2006)

It was much nicer when it was possible to get iTunes artwork at full resolution.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

anachronism said:


> It was much nicer when it was possible to get iTunes artwork at full resolution.


It was good when I could get Album Art PERIOD.


----------

